# Interne Cam von Toshiba Satellite notebook L300D-242 funktioniert nicht



## HansPeterWolle (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe User,

es liegt folgendes Problem zu Artikel   [FONT=&quot]Toshiba Satellite Notebook L300D-242 vor:

Die interne Cam trotz Treiber funktioniert nicht. Mein Arbeitskollege hat keine Ahnung warum diese nicht geht. 

Ich bitte um Rat was zu tun ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung von Laptops.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe.
[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

ist sie denn eingschaltet? macht man normalerweise per Fn-Taste plus eine der F-tasten. und welche software wird überhaupt benutzt? skype oder so?


----------



## HansPeterWolle (4. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ist sie denn eingschaltet? macht man normalerweise per Fn-Taste plus eine der F-tasten. und welche software wird überhaupt benutzt? skype oder so?



Also es handelt sich um den MSN-Messenger, es kann keine Videokonferenz (inkl. Ton) geführt werden. Durch die Tastenkombination lässt sich diese starten aber die funzt dann nicht.


----------

